

Show HN: WiFi kitchen probe thermometer that logs to DynamoDB - tdicola
http://learn.adafruit.com/cloud-thermometer

======
tdicola
I thought folks on HN might be interested in something I built and documented
on Adafruit's site, it's a probe thermometer (for monitoring what you cook in
the oven) that logs temperature data over wifi to Amazon's DynamoDB service.
The hardware is based on an Arduino nano (similar to a full size Arduino Uno)
and Adafruit's breakout board for the TI CC3000 wifi chip. I made a simple
webpage to query DynamoDB directly and visualize the temperature data with a
trend line for predicting when food will be at a desired temp.

